# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE: τροποποιήσεις πακέτων καρτοκινητής, αυξήσεις τιμών και αλλαγές σε προγράμματα συμβολαίου

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
-          *Αύξηση δεδομένων, χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση, στα πακέτα συμβολαίου GIGA NOW & GIGA MAX*  -          *Διάθεση νέων προσιτών εβδομαδιαίων πακέτων καρτοκινητής & κατάργηση άλλων*  -          *Νέα συνδυαστικά πακέτα WHAT’S UP DIY, με περισσότερα GB *   Ανακοινώνεται ότι από 05/06/2020:  
  Α. Αυξάνεται η ενσωματωμένη χρήση δεδομένων, χωρίς καμία επιπλέον χρέωση, και  αλλάζει η εμπορική ονομασία των ακόλουθων πακέτων GIGA NOW, σύμφωνα με τον παρακάτω πίνακα:  

*Ονομασία μέχρι 04/06* 
*Ονομασία από 05/06* 
*Δεδομένα μέχρι 04/06* 
*Δεδομένα από 05/06* 
*Κόστος    * 
*(παραμένει αμετάβλητο)* 
*Συνδρομητές * 

GIGA NOW Day 2GB
*GIGA NOW Day 5GB* 
2GB
5GB
1,90€
Συμβολαίου (Ιδιώτες και Επαγγελματίες)ΚαρτοΣυμβολαίουCOSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control 

GIGA NOW Week 2GB
*GIGA NOW Week 5GB* 
2GB
5GB
4,90€
Συμβολαίου (Ιδιώτες και Επαγγελματίες)Mobile Internet (Ιδιώτες & Επαγγελματίες) 

GIGA NOW Week 4GB
*GIGA NOW Week 5GB* 
4GB
5GB
4,90€
ΚαρτοΣυμβολαίουCOSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control 

GIGA NOW Month 1GB
*GIGA NOW Month* 
1GB
2GB
6,90€
ΚαρτοΣυμβολαίουCOSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control 

GIGA NOW Month 2GB
*GIGA NOW* 
*Month* 
*4GB* 
2GB
4GB
9,90€
Επαγγελματίες ΣυμβολαίουMobile Internet (Ιδιώτες & Επαγγελματίες) 

GIGA NOW Month 3GB
*GIGA NOW* 
*Month* 
*6GB* 
3GB
6GB
14,90€
Επαγγελματίες ΣυμβολαίουMobile Internet (Ιδιώτες & Επαγγελματίες)1 



Τα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά και οι χρεώσεις όλων των ανωτέρω πακέτων δεν μεταβάλλονται. 

Αυξάνεται η ενσωματωμένη χρήση δεδομένων, χωρίς καμία επιπλέον χρέωση και αλλάζει η εμπορική ονομασία των ακόλουθων πακέτων GIGA MAX, για ιδιώτες συνδρομητές ΚαρτοΣυμβολαίου & επαγγελματίες συνδρομητές COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control, σύμφωνα με τον παρακάτω πίνακα: 

 *Ονομασία μέχρι 04/06* 
 *Νέα   Ονομασία από 05/06* 
 *Δεδομένα μέχρι 04/06* 
 *Δεδομένα από 05/06* 
 *Κόστος    (παραμένει αμετάβλητο)* 

 GIGA MAX   1,5GB 
   GIGA MAX 2,5GB
 1,5GB   
 2,5GB   
 6,90€   

 GIGA MAX   3GB 
 GIGA MAX   5GB 
 3GB   
 5GB   
 9,90€   



 Τα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά και οι χρεώσεις όλων των ανωτέρω πακέτων δεν μεταβάλλονται. 

  Γ. Παύει η εμπορική διάθεση των πακέτων  
•    GIGA NOW Month 2GB & GIGA NOW weekend για ιδιώτες συνδρομητές ΚαρτοΣυμβολαίου & επαγγελματίες συνδρομητές COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost 
  Control.  
•    GIGA NOW Month 6GB για Εταιρικούς Συνδρομητές Συμβολαίου 
 *Ονομασία μέχρι 04/06* 
 *Νέα   Ονομασία από 05/06* 
 *Δεδομένα μέχρι 04/06* 
 *Δεδομένα από 05/06* 
 *Κόστος    (παραμένει αμετάβλητο)* 

 GIGA MAX   1,5GB 
   GIGA MAX 2,5GB
 1,5GB   
 2,5GB   
 6,90€   

 GIGA MAX   3GB 
 GIGA MAX   5GB 
 3GB   
 5GB   
 9,90€   



Οι συνδρομητές που έχουν ενεργοποιήσει τα παραπάνω πακέτα έως και την 04/06/2020, θα συνεχίζουν να τα χρησιμοποιούν έως τη λήξη τους ή μέχρι την εξάντληση των διαθέσιμων MB. 

Επίσης, ανακοινώνεται ότι από 20/07/2020 επέρχονται οι παρακάτω αλλαγές για τους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας WHAT’S UP της COSMOTE: 
  Α. Διατίθεται το νέο εβδομαδιαίο πακέτο ΜΙΝΙ COMBO, με ομιλία και ΜΒ, με τα ακόλουθα χαρακτηριστικά: 

 *Πακέτο* 
 *Ενσωματωμένη   χρήση* 
 *Διάρκεια   Ισχύος* 
 *Χρέωση* 

 MINI COMBO 

   -  100 λεπτά   ομιλίας προς όλα τα κινητά και σταθερά εθνικά δίκτυα 
   -  200 λεπτά   ομιλίας προς κινητά WHAT’S UP - 1GB Internet
 7 ημέρες 
 5€ 



o  Ο ελάχιστος χρόνος χρέωσης είναι 3 λεπτά για κλήσεις ομιλίας και video κλήσεις και στη συνέχεια η χρέωση γίνεται ανά δευτερόλεπτο. 
o  Η ογκοχρέωση για την πλοήγηση στο διαδίκτυο γίνεται ανά KByte, με ελάχιστη χρέωση το 1 ΚΒyte ανά σύνδεση (1 MByte = 1.024 KBytes). 
o  Τα ΜΒ & λεπτά ομιλίας προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα του πακέτου είναι διαθέσιμα για χρήση και στην περιαγωγή εντός Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης.  
o  Οι συνδρομητές μπορούν να ενεργοποιήσουν μέχρι 4 πακέτα εντός ενός ημερολογιακού μήνα.  
o  Τα λεπτά ομιλίας και ΜΒ, που δεν καταναλώνονται εντός της διάρκειας ισχύος του πακέτου, μεταφέρονται μόνο εάν ενεργοποιηθεί εκ νέου το πακέτο πριν την ημερομηνία λήξης του, οπότε τα  συνολικά λεπτά ομιλίας και ΜΒ μπορούν να καταναλωθούν μέχρι τη λήξη του πακέτου με τη μεταγενέστερη ημερομηνία λήξης.  

Β. Διατίθενται νέα πακέτα WHAT’S UP DIY, αποκλειστικά διαθέσιμα μέσα από το WHAT’S UP Application, τα οποία προσφέρουν συνδυαστικές επιλογές με πολλά ΜΒ και λεπτά ομιλίας, που καλύπτουν τις διαφορετικές ανάγκες κάθε χρήστη. Το κόστος ενεργοποίησης των νέων πακέτων WHAT’S UP DIY εξαρτάται από τις βασικές επιλογές των χρηστών σε λεπτά ομιλίας και GB, σύμφωνα με τον παρακάτω πίνακα: Πίνακας 3

*ΝΕΑ ΠΑΚΕΤΑ WHAT’S UP DIY* 


*Επιλογές δεδομένων*


*1GB* 
*1,5GB* 
*2GB* 

*Επιλογές λεπτών ομιλίας*

*100'* 
10 €
11,50 €
12,50 €


*150'* 
11,50 €
13 €
14 €


*200'* 
12,50 €
14 €
15 €



*Μαζί με κάθε πακέτο WHAT’S UP DIY** επιλογή Δωρεάν και δύο από τα παρακάτω πακέτα* 

*5GB* για χρήση σε
δημοφιλείς
εφαρμογές social
& chat
*5GB * για χρήση σε
δημοφιλείς
εφαρμογές video 
& music streaming
*5GB*  για χρήση από τις
22:00 έως τις 08:00
*300’* λεπτά ομιλίας προς
WHAT’S UP προορισμούς
*600 SMS * προς όλα τα δίκτυα




  Ταυτόχρονα, παύει η εμπορική διάθεση των υφιστάμενων πακέτων WHAT’S UP DIY. Οι συνδρομητές που έχουν ενεργοποιήσει πακέτο WHAT’S UP DIY, έως και την 20/07/2020, θα μπορούν να κάνουν χρήση των διαθέσιμων λεπτών ομιλίας, SMS και δεδομένων του πακέτου μέχρι την κατανάλωση ή τη λήξη τους, όποιο εκ των δύο συμβεί πρώτο. 

  Τα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά των πακέτων  WHAT’S UP DIY παραμένουν αμετάβλητα, ως εξής:  
o  Η διάρκεια ισχύος όλων των What΄s Up DIY πακέτων είναι 30 ημέρες. 
o  Ο ελάχιστος χρόνος χρέωσης είναι 3 λεπτά για κλήσεις ομιλίας και video κλήσεις και στη συνέχεια η χρέωση γίνεται ανά δευτερόλεπτο. 
o  Τα ΜΒ και λεπτά ομιλίας προς όλους, που δεν καταναλώνονται εντός της διάρκειας ισχύος του πακέτου, μεταφέρονται μόνο εάν ενεργοποιηθεί εκ νέου πακέτο WHAT’S UP DIY πριν την ημερομηνία λήξης του, οπότε τα συνολικά λεπτά ομιλίας προς όλους και ΜΒ μπορούν να καταναλωθούν μέχρι τη λήξη του πακέτου με τη μεταγενέστερη ημερομηνία λήξης. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τυχόν υπολειπόμενη χρήση από τα επιπλέον δύο πακέτα που επιλέχθηκαν κατά τη δημιουργία του WHAT’S UP DIY,  τα οποία μπορούν να μεταφερθούν μόνο αν κατά τη δημιουργία νέου πακέτου WHAT’S UP DIY επιλεχθούν και πάλι τα ίδια επιπλέον πακέτα χρήσης. 
o  Τα ΜΒ, SMS & λεπτά ομιλίας προς όλους του πακέτου είναι διαθέσιμα για χρήση και σε περιαγωγή εντός Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Τα λεπτά ομιλίας προς WHAT’S UP προορισμούς του πακέτου δεν είναι διαθέσιμα για χρήση σε περιαγωγή. 
  Γ.  Μετονομάζεται το υφιστάμενο πακέτο MINI COΜΒΟ CALL THEM ALL σε πακέτο MINI CALLS, χωρίς καμία άλλη μεταβολή στα χαρακτηριστικά και τις χρεώσεις του. 

  Δ. Παύει η εμπορική διάθεση του πακέτου “COMBO CALL THEM ALL PLUSi”. Οι συνδρομητές που έχουν ενεργοποιήσει έως και την 20/07/2020 το παραπάνω πακέτο καθώς και το αντίστοιχο πακέτο με αυτόματη μηνιαία ενεργοποίηση, θα μπορούν να κάνουν χρήση των διαθέσιμων λεπτών ομιλίας, SMS και δεδομένων του πακέτου μέχρι την κατανάλωση ή τη λήξη τους, όποιο εκ των δύο συμβεί πρώτο.  
    Τέλος, ανακοινώνεται ότι από 20/07/2020 για τους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας COSMOKAPTA της COSMOTE θα ισχύουν τα ακόλουθα: 
  Α. Διατίθεται εμπορικά το πακέτο EXTRA WEEK ΜΑΧ  με τα ακόλουθα χαρακτηριστικά: 

 *Πακέτο  * 
 *Ενσωματωμένη   χρήση* 
 *Διάρκεια   Ισχύος* 
 *Χρέωση  * 

 EXTRA WEEK MAX 
 -                        150 λεπτά ομιλίας προς όλα τα κινητά και σταθερά   εθνικά δίκτυα  -                        150 λεπτά ομιλίας προς κινητά COSMOTE  -                        150 SMS προς όλα τα κινητά  -                        200ΜΒ Internet 
 7 ημέρες 
 4€ 




Ο ελάχιστος χρόνος χρέωσης είναι 3 λεπτά για κλήσεις ομιλίας και video κλήσεις και στη συνέχεια η χρέωση γίνεται ανά δευτερόλεπτο.Η ογκοχρέωση για την πλοήγηση στο διαδίκτυο γίνεται ανά KByte, με ελάχιστη χρέωση το 1 ΚΒyte ανά σύνδεση (1 MByte = 1.024 KBytes).Τα ΜΒ, SMS & λεπτά ομιλίας προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα του πακέτου είναι διαθέσιμα για χρήση και στην περιαγωγή εντός Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης.Οι συνδρομητές μπορούν να ενεργοποιήσουν μέχρι 4 πακέτα εντός ενός ημερολογιακού μήνα.Το πακέτο μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα κι αν το υπόλοιπο του συνδρομητή είναι χαμηλότερο από 4€ με την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν θα υπάρχει υπόλοιπο οφειλής από αγορά άλλου πακέτου. Το τυχόν υπόλοιπο ποσό για την ενεργοποίηση του πακέτου, θα αφαιρεθεί από την επόμενη ανανέωση χρηματικού υπολοίπου.Τα λεπτά ομιλίας, SMS και ΜΒ, που δεν καταναλώνονται εντός της διάρκειας ισχύος του πακέτου, μεταφέρονται μόνο εάν ενεργοποιηθεί το ίδιο πακέτο πριν την ημερομηνία λήξης του, οπότε τα συνολικά ΜΒ, SMS & λεπτά ομιλίας μπορούν να καταναλωθούν μέχρι τη λήξη του πακέτου με τη μεταγενέστερη ημερομηνία λήξης. 

Β. Παύει η εμπορική διάθεση των πακέτων COSMOKAPTA VOICE & DATA, που παρέχει 300΄ προς όλους & 500ΜΒ με κόστος 8,50€ και COSMOKAPTA VOICE & SMS που παρέχει 350΄& 50SMS προς όλους με κόστος 8,50€. Για τους συνδρομητές που έχουν ενεργοποιημένη την υπηρεσία αυτόματης ενεργοποίησης των πακέτων αυτών, θα ενεργοποιείται πλέον αυτόματα το πακέτο COSMOΚΑΡΤΑ COMBO που προσφέρει 300΄ προς όλους & 300΄ προς προορισμούς COSMOTE & 200SMS προς όλους & 400MB με κόστος 10€.

Γ. Για τους συνδρομητές που είναι εγγεγραμμένοι στη μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμη προσφορά με την οποία λαμβάνουν 450 λεπτά ομιλίας προς όλους & 200ΜΒ για 1 μήνα για τις δύο πρώτες ανανεώσεις ανά μήνα, με κόστος 6€, αυξάνεται ο διαθέσιμος όγκος δεδομένων για πλοήγηση στο Internet και θα λαμβάνουν 450 λεπτά ομιλίας προς όλους & 500ΜΒ και το κόστος αντίστοιχα αυξάνεται στα 7,5€.

Οι συνδρομητές που έχουν ενεργοποιήσει τα παραπάνω πακέτα έως και την 20/07/2020, θα συνεχίσουν να τα χρησιμοποιούν με τις υφιστάμενες παροχές έως τη λήξη τους ή μέχρι την εξάντληση των παροχών τους.

Οι συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας WHAT’S UP και COSMOKAPTA της COSMOTE που επηρεάζονται από τα ανωτέρω θα ενημερώνονται για τις τροποποιήσεις μέσω της ιστοσελίδας της COSMOTE με την ένδειξη «Τιμοκατάλογοι», μέσω γραπτού μηνύματος (SMS) και μέσω ενημερωτικού ηχογραφημένου μηνύματος στο μενού ανανέωσης χρόνου ομιλίας 1314.

Οι συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας WHAT’S UP και COSMOKAPTA της COSMOTE που επηρεάζονται από τις ανωτέρω τροποποιήσεις έχουν το δικαίωμα να καταγγείλουν τη σύμβασή τους αζημίως, εντός ενός (1) μηνός από τη εφαρμογή των τροποποιήσεων της παρούσας.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες ενημερωθείτε από το www.cosmote.gr και από την
Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών της COSMOTE στο 13888 (χρέωση 0,19€/κλήση από κινητό COSMOTE) ή την Εξυπηρέτηση Εταιρικών Πελατών COSMOTE στο 13818 (χωρίς χρέωση από εταιρικό κινητό COSMOTE). Η χρέωση για κλήσεις προς τους αριθμούς 13888 & 13818 από άλλα δίκτυα είναι σύμφωνα με τον τιμοκατάλογο του παρόχου του καλούντος.

Σε όλα τα ανωτέρω ποσά συμπεριλαμβάνεται Φ.Π.Α. 24%. Σημειώνεται ότι για τις συνδέσεις καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας, από το χρηματικό ποσό της ανανέωσης αφαιρείται τέλος καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας 12%.

*Πηγή : COSMOTE*

----------

